# old detention facility boiler set up



## tburnett (Dec 14, 2016)

Can anyone help me ponder this? This water supply set up. I don't understand why from the 2" outlet from the storage tank is it increased to 3" for a rough 12" section into a brass 2"x2"x3" tee before it routes back to the cold water inlet to the boiler. My guess is some type of Venturi effect with slowing down the flow of higher degree water while not putting ambient cold water back into the boiler. Any ideas or am I just wrong? I've never seen a setup like this and the facility is from the mid 70's


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

tburnett said:


> Can anyone help me ponder this? This water supply set up. I don't understand why from the 2" outlet from the storage tank is it increased to 3" for a rough 12" section into a brass 2"x2"x3" tee before it routes back to the cold water inlet to the boiler. My guess is some type of Venturi effect with slowing down the flow of higher degree water while not putting ambient cold water back into the boiler. Any ideas or am I just wrong? I've never seen a setup like this and the facility is from the mid 70's


Here's a detailed link for boilers
http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

You guys with your sideways pictures. I have to turn my head and my neck hurts.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

You're a handyman asking questions here, go away..

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tommy plumber said:


> You guys with your sideways pictures. I have to turn my head and my neck hurts.


That's why I hit the "preview post" button first, make sure pictures are right or rotate as needed before submitting.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I'll shut this one down. Thread closed.


----------

